# Lowe's witch and tree



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I just got back from Lowe's and they took my Michael's (50% off) coupons!!!!

The coupons are good for today and in the coupons thread in vendors sales and discounts.

I bought:
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=24322-80668-26035

and Kouma bought
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=75963-25734-96196&lpage=none


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Please verify the typo......Lowe's took your Michael's coupon?

Which coupon - do you have a link? The one I had expired yesterday.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes Lowe's took my MIchael's coupon. I did try one lowe's and the wouldn't take it but another (the one I called to find out if they did take it) took it when I went there.

here's the coupons I used:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y213/kristy510/coupons.jpg


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

here's the receipt from the witch and the tree receipt from the tree purchase.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y213/kristy510/lowes.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y213/kristy510/lowes2.jpg


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I am confused. Why would Lowe's take a coupon from Michaels? Obviously, they did, but why? I am not sure if my Lowe's would do that.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

dflowers said:


> I am confused. Why would Lowe's take a coupon from Michaels? Obviously, they did, but why? I am not sure if my Lowe's would do that.


They said they take all competitors coupons. Michael's sells home decor stuff. The halloween and garden stuff is considered home decor. I don't think I would try to buy fridge with a Michael's coupon though.

I don't know what possessed me to call and ask about it but I sure am glad I did. Now if I can get Party City to take Michael's and Joann coupons. :googly:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Major score there. Thats a nice witch for 75 bucks.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

haha man i just got a bunch of supplies from lowes and i saw the witch there! i picked up a cheap lil LED strobe light and a bunch of foam for my drop panel.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

I just came home from lowes sad and witchless. When I tried to use the coupon, the cashier said that they didn't take them. I told her that I saw it online (here), but she said that "It would only work if Michael's carried the same exact item." I'm glad it worked for you. She would have been perfect for my haunt. Maybe i'll find another Michael's coupon and try it again sometime. TearyThunder, how did you find out the Lowes takes Michael's coupons?


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow, what a bargain! I wish I could get the Lowe's here to do that!


----------



## mattjfishman (Jan 2, 2009)

I like that witch! Not very bad for $75!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

$75 for that witch is a bargain.

I thought I was doing well when I got mine for $99.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like you got quite a deal, congrats! Our local Lowes hasn't put out any Halloween stuff yet.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hallowennie315 said:


> I just came home from lowes sad and witchless. When I tried to use the coupon, the cashier said that they didn't take them. I told her that I saw it online (here), but she said that "It would only work if Michael's carried the same exact item." I'm glad it worked for you. She would have been perfect for my haunt. Maybe i'll find another Michael's coupon and try it again sometime. TearyThunder, how did you find out the Lowes takes Michael's coupons?


Don't give up on getting the witch. Try a different manager or a different store. Like I mentioned, I went to another store that I didn't call and they wouldn't let me use it at that store. The 40% off coupons are good till the 12th iirc. It's not 50% but still a good deal.

I didn't know that Lowes would take Michael's coupons. I read online they took competitor coupons (Home Depot Ace, etc) but didn't wasn't sure about them taking anyone else. Something possessed me to call and find out. I asked the girl that answered the phone if they took competitor coupons and she rattled off the above, Sears, and a couple other places. I told her I was curious about a Michael's coupon since they both sell holiday and home decor. She x-fered me to the manager and she said to bring in the coupon so she could take a look at it. When I got there, they looked at it and then told me I could use it.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks TearyThunder, i'm gonna try to find another coupon or wait until another 50% comes around. She is a good buy for $80. I am definitely gonna try again.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

She's telling the truth, I've totally seen this done.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think I have the gams to get a Lowe's mgr to buy into a 50% Michael's coupon.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is a funny story for you I was at Lowe's last week and over heard a guy that works there telling another person that works there that a lady had just walked in the store and saw there halloween stuff and said it was to scary and left the store. I Laugh to myself and I hope that lady does not come by my place.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

stick said:


> Here is a funny story for you I was at Lowe's last week and over heard a guy that works there telling another person that works there that a lady had just walked in the store and saw there halloween stuff and said it was to scary and left the store. I Laugh to myself and I hope that lady does not come by my place.


LOL, I had someone (a guy in is 40's or 50's) the other day say the bleeding masks were scary.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

The witch looked small to me it said 70 inches but my 5 ft 4 body was way taller.I think they may not have had her pulled up is she taller?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

H71, she's a 5ft witch. They typo'ed the sticker for her. She should have been 60 inches. I believe the box even says 5ft.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

If anyone gets the Michaels circulars, there is another 50% off coupon. I'm gonna go back and try my luck again!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Also (FYI)- When Lowe's has a rebate advertised on a gallon of paint they will usually rebate on "oops" paint (even though they are not supposed to). I got 3 gallons of paint (grey, poo-mustard and maroon) for free due to rebates! (You need to use 3 different mailing addresses).


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

DarkLore said:


> I don't think I have the gams to get a Lowe's mgr to buy into a 50% Michael's coupon.


Come on Darklore, I think you should at least give it a try. I think you should do it on a weekend I'm down there cause I'd like to watch when you do.


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Oooh, I love the tree. Congrats on the score.


----------

